# Giant centipede eating a captured bat



## Bryony (Apr 23, 2007)

You may have already seen this from [SIZE=-1]David Attenborough's 'Life In The Undergrowth' series, but either way its pretty amazing.

Pic and video

[video=google;8313878609430213933]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8313878609430213933[/video]



[/SIZE]


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I won't be going in that cave. 


IsK


----------



## Bryony (Apr 23, 2007)

This vid is the precise reason for me wanting a centi 

Getting it a coller and calling it Rex the kill machine


----------



## pythonlover (Apr 23, 2007)

Haha that things insane wouldnt want to stick your fingers under a rock with one of them under there


----------



## cement (Apr 23, 2007)

Then you would haved loved the one i saw on my property at Tweed. It was approx 22cms long and came down a tree i was leaning against.
Thet move pretty quick and would give a formidible bite.
You could do a field trip up there and bag yourself one!


----------



## mimmy (Apr 23, 2007)

*Shudders* eeeewwww... but its so cute! :shock:


----------



## Princey85 (Apr 23, 2007)

dont think id be going to that cave anytime soon but [SIZE=-1]David Attenborough
is a legend at doco's he is the best there ever is or Maybe Steve Irwin is on a different level?
[/SIZE]


----------



## Mrs Mac (Apr 24, 2007)

ewwww creepy lol


----------



## Rocket (Apr 24, 2007)

Every one of those that I see, I step on. They are scum and should be wiped out.


----------



## Inkslinger (Apr 24, 2007)

Rocket said:


> Every one of those that I see, I step on. They are scum and should be wiped out.



Sounds like the attitude snake haters have


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Apr 24, 2007)

I Want A Giant Centipede!


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 24, 2007)

wow that thing is big!! David Att. is real good at docos  i want one 2!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 24, 2007)

hehehe i have one....

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=53387

well many actually but stanely is my favourite....and shes only little!!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 24, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> hehehe i have one....


 
not fair!! lol


----------



## Bryony (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm getting one this week


----------



## slim6y (Apr 24, 2007)

Bryony said:


> I'm getting one this week



Where from Bry? Not from up here surely?


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 24, 2007)

omg that freaks me out almost as much as the pelican eating the pigeon, so unexpected. how big do they grow bryony and where do you keep it?


----------



## Bryony (Apr 24, 2007)

I think they grow up to 15cm?
I'm going to put it on a leash and call it rex 

nah i have an enclosure all set up for it


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 24, 2007)

geez they must be some pretty small bats =p


----------



## Bryony (Apr 24, 2007)

i'm not sure how big that one is tho.....i could be wrong....i have heard they have grown up to 30cm before


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 24, 2007)

that would give me the heeby jeebies lol, i want photos when you get yours =D


----------



## Bryony (Apr 24, 2007)

Of course!

But you can definatly help me with its name 
Any ideas?

Rex is good....but we can do better!


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 24, 2007)

He of many legs?


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 24, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> geez they must be some pretty small bats =p


Could be micro bats, no bigger than a hopper mouse


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 24, 2007)

Rocket said:


> Every one of those that I see, I step on. They are scum and should be wiped out.



thats a bit harsh!! and they're not scum, they're centipede's......
you gotta look at it from a different view, not what they look like, but how they live and feed.....fascination will change your mind...i hope


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 24, 2007)

Legolas haha
Stomper
Stampy
Footloose
HotShoeShuffler
Feety Von Feetmeister
Feets!
Sir Stampalot


----------



## slim6y (Apr 24, 2007)

Lotsalegs
Peggy Shoe


----------



## Bryony (Apr 24, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> Feety Von Feetmeister


 
Done!

he shall be named Feety Von Feetmeister!

I'm getting brass things as the official plaque


----------



## Mork (Apr 24, 2007)

wat sort of brass things bry?


----------



## Bryony (Apr 24, 2007)

brass lable/plaque type thing


----------

